# Bergwerk-Rahmen Original?



## Schmitti27 (10. April 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren woran man einen originalen Bergwerk Mercury SL Rahmen erkennen kann. Gibt es irgendwelche speziellen Merkmale an dem man ein Original erkennen kann? Seriennummer unterhalb der Kurbel? Sagt die Nummer irgendwas über das Herstellungsjahr aus?

Mfg,
Schmitti27


----------



## greg_mtk (10. April 2010)

meinst du mit "original" einen aus pforzheim? das SL heißt doch jetzt LTD, dachte ich?!
hab zwar kein SL  aber die rahmennr steht am rechten ausfallende. ansonsten würd mir noch das ovale unterrohr einfallen, das nun rund is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (11. April 2010)

der echte Mercury SL ist eigentlich ziemlich gut erkennbar. zu erwähnen wären da die gefrästen Ausfallenden, das Blech oben zwischen den Sitzstreben und das hohlgefräste Formteil zwischen Kettenstreben und Innenlager...

Stell mal ein Bild rein...


----------



## Da Anhänger (11. April 2010)

das is ein sl rahmen..erkennt man genug??allein schon dass design ist unverkennbar gegenüber dem jetztigen (taiwan) Bergwerk









gruß


----------



## Schmitti27 (7. Mai 2010)

@ chris84

schau mal in meinen Fotos, hab ma welche reingestellt


----------



## Schmitti27 (7. Mai 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> der echte Mercury SL ist eigentlich ziemlich gut erkennbar. zu erwähnen wären da die gefrästen Ausfallenden, das Blech oben zwischen den Sitzstreben und das hohlgefräste Formteil zwischen Kettenstreben und Innenlager...
> 
> Stell mal ein Bild rein...


 

hab ma ein paar bilder reingestellt schau ma unter fotos bei mir


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. Mai 2010)

hast wohl nen "alten" originalen bekommen.

glückwunsch


----------



## Schmitti27 (8. Mai 2010)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> hast wohl nen "alten" originalen bekommen.
> 
> glückwunsch



war mir eigentlich auch immer sicher, aber was mich immer stutzig gemacht hat war die geschweißte verstärkung direkt über der aufnahme des bremssattels. die hab ich nämlich erst jetzt bei einigen bildern gesehen. scheint wohl bei den 2007 modellen ergänzt worden zu sein.

da kann ich ja guten gewissens weiterradeln

bin nämlich absoluter "taiwan-plagiat-gegner".


----------



## chris84 (8. Mai 2010)

jo, ist auf jeden Fall ein originaler! 

Die Verstärkung wurde irgendwann zusätzlich verbaut, da die ein oder andere Sitzstrebe geschwächelt hat. 

Pass gut auf den Rahmen auf, Made in Germany ist ein wenig empfindlich


----------



## Schmitti27 (8. Mai 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> jo, ist auf jeden Fall ein originaler!
> 
> Die Verstärkung wurde irgendwann zusätzlich verbaut, da die ein oder andere Sitzstrebe geschwächelt hat.
> 
> Pass gut auf den Rahmen auf, Made in Germany ist ein wenig empfindlich



wo sind denn die schwachstellen von dem rahmen? bzw. wo sollte ich denn besondern vorsichtig sein? wie ist die 90 kg grenze zu verstehen. ist damit die grenze gemeint die 90 kg im Maximalfall an Kraft auf den rahmen ausüben kann?

danke im voraus...


----------



## kauli (8. Mai 2010)

Schmitti27 schrieb:


> wo sind denn die schwachstellen von dem rahmen? bzw. wo sollte ich denn besondern vorsichtig sein? wie ist die 90 kg grenze zu verstehen. ist damit die grenze gemeint die 90 kg im Maximalfall an Kraft auf den rahmen ausüben kann?
> 
> danke im voraus...



Hi,
Also bei mir 79kg,traten die Probleme an Steuerrohr,Sattelstrebe und Ausfallende auf(Risse).Aber da hatte der Rahmen schon 30000km und 

etliche Höhenmeter hinter sich.Mein neues SL läuft jetzt schon 15 Monate ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (9. Mai 2010)

die kettenstrebe hält ab und an auch nicht ganz durch..meiner hält aber ws bei meinem gewicht mit bike bei 60kg auch bestimmt keine kunst ist


----------



## chris84 (9. Mai 2010)

Schmitti27 schrieb:


> wo sind denn die schwachstellen von dem rahmen? bzw. wo sollte ich denn besondern vorsichtig sein? wie ist die 90 kg grenze zu verstehen. ist damit die grenze gemeint die 90 kg im Maximalfall an Kraft auf den rahmen ausüben kann?
> 
> danke im voraus...


im allgemeinen brechen Bergwerk-Rahmen eigentlich immer entweder am Frästeil zwischen Kettenstrebe und Innenlager oder die Kettenstreben selbst. Wobei das mit den Sitz- und Kettenstreben eher auf die Fullys zutrifft. 

ich denke mit 90kg ist das Fahrergewicht gemeint. Aber ein garant für lange lebensdauer ist auch das nicht. Ich (knapp 90kg schwer) hab zwei normale Mercurys gekillt, das erste hat etwa 8000km gehalten, das zweite etwas über 40.000km. Bei beiden ist das o.g. Frästeil gebrochen. Und einen SL-Rahmen kenn ich der ebenfalls dort gebrochen ist, nach 1 oder 2 Jahren Renneinsatz mit einem Fahrer der deutlich leichter als 90kg ist. 

wirklich verhindern kannst du einen Rahmenbruch eigentlich nicht, das ganze ist eher Zufall. Ich hätte da jetzt auch nicht groß Angst beim rumfahren, auch mit gebrochenem Frästeil bleibt der Rahmen noch stabil. Und wenn er denn mal seinen Dienst getan hat und kaputt ist macht er sich auch noch hervorragend als Wandschmuck!


----------



## Da Anhänger (9. Mai 2010)

der genannte sl rahmen hielt 1 Rennsaisson und hätte für die neue saisson neu aufgebaut werden sollen als trainingsrad..was dann aber nichtmehr machbar war.


----------

